# Workouts



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Has there been any mention of who the Clippers have scheduled for workouts, cause I know they start this week.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good question, haven't really seen any thing any where about it. All I know is Kevin Love is one person working out for the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

After the orlando camp, i predict love will jump from low teens to top 7 on most mock drafts. All the talk about him not being athletic, and being undersized, etc, 

Hes about an inch taller than beasley. A wingspan that was average for his size, at nearly 7 feet, a max vert of 35 inches which is the same as beasley, more than joey dorsey, davon jefferson, Devon hardin, donte green, brook lopez, deandre jordan, etc. etc.; One of the top bench presses ; and not to shabby 3/4 court sprint/lane agility results.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is a link that draftexpress updates regularly on who is working out with whom. Right now there are no Clipper mentions but there should be some soon.

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-workouts.php


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Add these guys to the list:
Jamont Gordon
Gary Forbes


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> After the orlando camp, i predict love will jump from low teens to top 7 on most mock drafts. All the talk about him not being athletic, and being undersized, etc,
> 
> Hes about an inch taller than beasley. A wingspan that was average for his size, at nearly 7 feet, *a max vert of 35 inches* which is the same as beasley, more than joey dorsey, davon jefferson, Devon hardin, donte green, brook lopez, deandre jordan, etc. etc.; One of the top bench presses ; and not to shabby 3/4 court sprint/lane agility results.



pretty good for a guy that's not athletic...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Chase Budinger on Tuesday


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> After the orlando camp, i predict love will jump from low teens to top 7 on most mock drafts. All the talk about him not being athletic, and being undersized, etc,
> 
> Hes about an inch taller than beasley. A wingspan that was average for his size, at nearly 7 feet, a max vert of 35 inches which is the same as beasley, more than joey dorsey, davon jefferson, Devon hardin, donte green, brook lopez, deandre jordan, etc. etc.; One of the top bench presses ; and not to shabby 3/4 court sprint/lane agility results.


Those are pretty impressive numbers, but it's all about how those abilities translate to the game. He looked terribly overmatched against Memphis which really has me concerned about how he'll match up once he gets to the NBA. He's definitely worth a top 10 pick on upside alone, but I really think he would have benefitted from another year at UCLA.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

All I can say is wow the Clippers are keeping things real hush hush this year concerning their workouts.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DJ Augustin - next week.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bayless and Gordon are coming up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Finally the Clippers post something about who they have worked out:

http://www.nba.com/clippers/features/draft08_workouts.html

Here is the list who they have worked out so far:
Jerryd Bayless
Justin Hawkins
Russell Westbrook
Chase Bundinger
Malik Hairston
Jamont Gordon
Anthony Randolph


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Many's favorites have already been worked out. Very nice. Clippers, please trade down and give budinger a promise so he stays in the draft.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

More to add today:

Alexis Ajinca
D.J. Augustin
Jaycee Carroll
Joe Crawford 
JaVale McGee	
Mike Taylor


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Hmmm...Jaycee Carroll...he can shoot. He used to kill us (Cal State Northridge) when Utah State was still in the Big West. JC is very smart player with skill. However, his size and athleticism will hurt him. He is Dunleavy's type of player though but I dont think he can play SG in the NBA.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Today's list:

Chris Douglas-Roberts	
Shan Foster	
J.R. Giddens	
DeVon Hardin	
Richard Hendrix	
Darnell Jackson	
Rudy Mbemba	
Trent Plaisted	
Charles Rhodes	
Giorgi Shermadini	
Ronald Steele	
Sonny Weems


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Today's list: (note some listed that were worked out before) 
http://www.nba.com/clippers/features/draft08_workouts.html

Alexis Ajinca*	
Ryan Anderson	
Nicolas Batum	
Joey Dorsey	
Gary Forbes	
Jamont Gordon	
Courtney Lee	
Brandon Rush	
Marreese Speights	
Jason Thompson	
Bill Walker	
Kyle Weaver


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-Golden-State-Workout,-Walker-Injury-2927/



> -Danilo Gallinari was in Los Angeles this past weekend, working out for the LA Clippers and Memphis Grizzlies for solo one on zero workouts. Teams we talked to indicate they believe Gallinari will pull out of the draft if he does not receive a promise in the top 10 by the early-entry withdrawal deadline (5 PM EST Monday).





> -O.J. Mayo will conduct another workout on Saturday for select NBA teams in Chicago. Those who are invited according to one report we received are only the four big market teams in the top 7—Chicago, Miami, New York and Los Angeles. Mayo continues to snub teams ranked three through five-- Minnesota, Seattle and Memphis, it appears.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Today's list:
Eric Gordon
Marcelus Kemp


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://clippers.freedomblogging.com/2008/06/16/gordon-visits-clipper-land/



> Although the workout was closed to the public, the general consensus afterward among Clipper basketball staff personnel was that Gordon was very impressive in displaying his shooting ability.
> 
> “He’s got pro 3-point range,” Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said.





> “We’d like to get him in,” Dunleavy said.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Point guard is the most glaring need, but SG is a very close second. So, if the PG they're they have targeted is gone I really hope Gordon is still there for them. If he's working out that well though he'll probably move up a spot or two on teams' draft boards.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers worked out Mayo today.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Today's list:

J.R. Giddens
Frank Robinson
Sean Singletary
JaJuan Smith
Deron Washington
Reggie Williams


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kevin Love was worked out today.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Today's List:

Shan Foster (was worked out before in Oakland)	
Donté Greene
Alex Harris	
George Hill	
Davon Jefferson	
Brian Roberts


----------

